# How to submit photos to an art gallery



## Inlights (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm looking for the best way to have my photos submitted to galleries. I have no idea about the process in doing so. Could someone please help?


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 7, 2012)

My first course of action would be to call the gallery...


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 7, 2012)

Assuming you know the gallery and type of art/photography they have and that your genre is something they host.

Call, visit or email the gallery. Possibly link them (email) <---most common for me
If they are interested after seeing your work online, set up time to visit with them.
Be prepared and ask, what format they would like to see samples 
ie- framed, matted, sizes, etc etc

Some smaller galleries, are WIDE open as far as format so maybe bring a laptop or Ipad with your images for first visit, and discuss in person what format.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 7, 2012)

Galleries usually have their own submission guidelines. You will have to find out the particulars for each gallery. In general, you need a portfolio ( online, DVD, paper, slides, depends on the gallery), A resume and an artist statement.


----------



## Inlights (Feb 7, 2012)

CCericola said:
			
		

> Galleries usually have their own submission guidelines. You will have to find out the particulars for each gallery. In general, you need a portfolio ( online, DVD, paper, slides, depends on the gallery), A resume and an artist statement.



Resume? Artist statement? I'm just a guy that picked up a camera 3 yrs ago and trained myself. Lol.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 7, 2012)

Applying to a gallery is like applying for a job. You have to convince them that your work will make them money. On a side note, when you price the artwork, make sure you calculate in the gallery's commission (usually around 30%).

Doesn't sound like you are ready for exhibition proposals and the like. Have you won any contests? If not maybe start there. Art Deadline List is a good resource for finding competitions.


----------



## Inlights (Feb 7, 2012)

CCericola said:
			
		

> Applying to a gallery is like applying for a job. You have to convince them that your work will make them money. On a side note, when you price the artwork, make sure you calculate in the gallery's commission (usually around 30%).



I'll keep this in mind thank you.


----------



## MReid (Feb 7, 2012)

Send some samples of your work to the gallery director, only your two or 3 best. 
If you hear back you have a toe in the door, if not keep practicing. 
6 months later try again.


----------



## KmH (Feb 7, 2012)

Nothing beats visiting the gallery, and making an appointment so you can show them your work in person.


----------



## Inlights (Feb 7, 2012)

All this information is great. Wish me luck.


----------



## uduxdigi (Feb 8, 2012)

Ring them up at first and if they have a website, Try to email them as well. Then assuming you already receive a call from them and wants a meeting. You know what to do by then 

Present all your greatest works and you'll be good to go


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 8, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> My first course of action would be to call the gallery...



for what?

You may want to explain a bit more.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 8, 2012)

I stopped reading after the fourth post, I think.

It may not work for you but this is the way I did it. I just walked in with my portfolio and asked for the owner. Mind you, this is not a selling portfolio, it was a complete show. Ok, 1/2 a complete show 

Over the years I've gotten way more no's than yes's but that's the way it works, get over it.

My first show was in a 100% photo gallery. My second was in a 100% painting gallery. Yeah...


----------

